# New Fiat5 + Adria Twin 600 SP



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi
We have decided to downsize from our super Hymer B694 to an Adria Twin 600SP
on the new Fiat 5+ van.
We know that it is a big change and we shall have to change our motorhome habits, but a smaller van will fit into our new lifestyle better, now that we have returned to the UK to live.
Doe anyone have any criticisms of the chosen model or any comments good or bad? Any advice would be welcomed before we finally take the plunge!!
Best wishes
Alshymer


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You'll have to change your name to AlsAdria now.


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi Al
We have an Adria albeit a Compact SP 590 so not the PVC Twin you plan to purchase.
I can say that we have been impressed with the build quality of the Adria and have considered switching to a Twin too. The Twin has a good layout and offers flexibility of storage given the rear bed can swing up or stay down. It is a good price too compared to some others in the field.
At the moment we will stay with the Compact SP but will probably migrate to the Twin at some point.
All the best for the new van.


----------

